# Derek Bourgeois



## PostMinimalist

I am learning a piece for solo double bass and piano by Derek Bourgeois called Romance Op.64. His style is quite tonal but uses extended chromatic harmony and polyrhythms feature too in this piece. The only other piece I knew by him is his amazing piece 'Blitz' for Brass Band which was a first division test piece in the UK national Brass band competition in the 80s.

Here is his trombone concerto played by Christian Lindberg.





His Brass Quintet seems very melodic. Here's the slow movement:





FC


----------



## EarlyCuyler

Check out his piece for trombone choir "Osteoblast."

Performed here by the New Trombone Collective...


----------



## PostMinimalist

Thanks! That's an awesome piece of music.


----------



## starry

I like his Trombone Quartet from 1989 op117.


----------



## JosefinaHW

I just discovered Derek Bourgeois too. Double Bass Sonata Op. 100 I like most of the works on this recording: _Twentieth-Century Romantics_. Nicholas Baley, Double Bass. Geoffrey Duce, Piano

I'd like to hear your comments re/ the Bourgeois (and other pieces on the recording). Thanks

















http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Nimbus/NI6308

I'm listening via ClassicsOnline


----------

